# Anyone have experiance with Phycox (joint supplement)?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We were at the vet today and he recommended getting Berkeley on a regime of Phycox for his joints, since he injured his ACL a couple months ago and may have lyme disease (still waiting to do bloodwork), but moreso as a general supplement for the joints. Seems like a glucosamine and chondroitin supplement that people take. The doctor told us to buy it online because it's cheaper than they sell it for. 

Here is the website: http://www.phycox.com/english/for-dogs.html

Pretty cheap on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/PhyCox-Soft-Chews-120-ct/dp/B0014FTA74

Just curious if any other V owners have their dogs on this!


----------

